# Need content for your zine?



## lobotomy3yes (Dec 10, 2009)

Hello crustehs,


I have been writing intermittently for the past few years, and the time has come for me to make a commitment. Accordingly, I need a solid portfolio. My current goal is to generate as much unique content as possible. As an anarchist I naturally want to avoid the dull wage slavery of copy writing. I actually want to write about things that interest me. 


I would like to offer my services for those of you who need written content. Zines, journals, blogs, websites, subversive literature- I do them all. Let me know if you or someone you know could my services. 

I do not require any compensation. There are some limits of course. Most likely I will not create your entire website from scratch for free, unless I really like you. 


What I can do: articles, creative writing, website content, SEO/Google Optimization, blogs, pamphlets, posters, fliers, and guides. If it is out of my area of expertise, I will tell you in the beginning. I can probably figure out how to do it as well; I mean its free right?

Availability: I do not foresee many time constraints on my part. Meeting deadlines is not an issue. If something works out well I am willing to make long-term contributions.


Charge: None. 

Experience and skills: I was previously employed by an advertising company certified by Google. My duties included sales, AdWords account management, and website content writing. I am proficient with most Google programs including AdWords, Analytics, AdSense, Google Docs, and other web tools. For the past 3 years I have proofread and edited various Wikipedia articles, and I know the Wiki format well. The English language is a passion of mine, and I scored within the top 96% on the critical reading section of the SAT. Additionally I can type fairly well, comfortably around 75 WPM and 2 EPM.


If you would like to contact me, my email address is [email protected]. A PM is fine too. 

Also I am not this serious pretty much ever. Just figured I would get some practice for when it does matter!  

I wrote up some topics of interest below. If you want to see samples of my writing, I will provide my Google Docs upon request. My blog is in my signature.


Hit me up!

-Chris 


Topics of Interest

General politics, anarchism and all things related, feminism and gender studies, philosophy, technology, the Digital Age, evolutionary science, DIY, music of all sorts, punk miscellanea, literature, ecology, activism, and much more.


----------

